# LL Bean Camp Mocs - how should they fit when new?



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a pair of LL Bean Camp Mocs yesterday. I normally wear a size 10 in lace up shoes (Allen Edmonds). However, the 10 in the Camp Mocs were really big. Size 9.5 would be ok with socks, but, still felt like they had too much room and would not be able to stay on if not wearing with socks, which, is the way I plan on wearing them.

I wound up with a size 9. They fit pretty good without socks and with thin socks are on the edge of being too small. Could really use a 9.25!

They question is, how should they fit out of the box? As stated, I will wear them 99% of the time without socks for Summer. How much will they stretch with wear? Can I put a shoe tree in to add a little stretch?

Thanks


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

These shoes are very affordable, get another pair.



Triathlete said:


> I bought a pair of LL Bean Camp Mocs yesterday. I normally wear a size 10 in lace up shoes (Allen Edmonds). However, the 10 in the Camp Mocs were really big. Size 9.5 would be ok with socks, but, still felt like they had too much room and would not be able to stay on if not wearing with socks, which, is the way I plan on wearing them.
> 
> I wound up with a size 9. They fit pretty good without socks and with thin socks are on the edge of being too small. Could really use a 9.25!
> 
> ...


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't own the LL Bean version, but the Bass version that is very similar. I found that they stretch a bit---mediocre genuine leather tends to do that. Mine were maybe a squunch narrow in the forefoot (as 7.5's usually are for me) but now they are comfy. Use conditioner.

The recommendation to buy two different sizes is also a good one.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I started getting camps about 28 years ago, and a pair has always been in my closet since. Currently, I have a decrepit pair in 9 1/2 (my most common size) that are about 10 years old, and a newer pair (5 yrs. old, El Salvador vintage) in 9. Both hold on to my heels securely sockless. I want to say that I initially got the newer camps in 9 1/2, but they were too loose and they were returned for the 9s. I'm fairly sure I'm correct on that. Up until then, I had always had gotten them in my average size. Now, I would size down 1/2 and let my feet stretch out the leather. One footnote, I never, ever wear socks with them as they are my VERY casual shoes, and I don't think they look good with socks. Hope this helps.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a pair in size 8 that I wear nearly every day in the fall and on warm winter days when my boat shoes would be inappropriate. I am an 8.5W in lace up shoes, but am usually an 8 in casual shoes like Sperry's and Bean Camp Mocs. I've also found that if the shoes are a little tight they will stretch overtime, essentially molding to your feet.

Typically I will wear them sockless, but if it is cold enough that socks are called for (typically Bean Ragg Socks) then I will take out the liner to make room for thick socks. The grey liner is super easy to take in and out and is easy to do depending on if I'm wearing socks. 

Sounds like size 9 will be perfect for you, they should stretch slightly in no-time and if still a little tight then try taking out the liner.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

If they don't fit out of the box, return them. Do not buy a pair of shoes on the assumption they'll stretch to fit correctly. It's entirely possible these are just not the right shoe for your foot.

I bought the LLB Signature ones and they were really good out of the box. After a few days of wearing they're even better.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"Please note: Handsewns need little breaking in, but should be worn two or three times before evaluating fit."

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/10587?page=mens-handsewn-moccasins-camp-moc


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

They should be small out of the box, otherwise they will be too big in no time.


----------

